# What's the point of renewing health cover?



## horusd (14 Dec 2011)

A general query for those in the know on health insurance. Given the governments commitment to equal access to health-cover (like that will happen) by 2016(?), what's the point in keeping up expensive health-cover? I know there are extra benefits etc, but surely if the primary cover is in hospital-treatment or seeing consultants quickly is phased out, why pay the high rates, why not keep the premium to just pay-off day to day expenses or consultant visits? Am I missing something here?


----------



## pj111 (14 Dec 2011)

Universal Health Care may never happen as you say so you can keep going but not necessarily on the same plan or same provider that you are with now. There are less expensive options without having to reduce benefits too much.  If you don't believe you need inpatient cover, you can get an outpatient plan for day to day medical expenses with VHI, Aviva or HSF until that day arrives......

_Patrick_


----------



## horusd (16 Dec 2011)

Thanks Patrick, I'll probably keep the cover I have  going, I don't trust the government's promises and I prefer having full cover just in case. I had a look at the outpatient only cover options, there are substantially cheaper, €600-700 in my case. If I was struck for cash I might have reduced the cover down just to avoid exclusion periods of letting it lapse. As a by the by, if you opt for out-patient cover, and later revert to an in-patient plan, is there waiting periods for cover?


----------



## pj111 (17 Dec 2011)

Quinn's cheapest inpatient plan is €455, Aviva and VHI - €495 per adult. There are a number of decent enough options out there which are cheaper than €1,000 per year. 

_Patrick_


----------

